# First real taste of owning 2 dogs...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm watching my Aunt's 5-6 month old Chocolate Lab puppy for the weekend. My puppy fever is full blown right now, but I'm pretty sure I'll be CURED by the end of the weekend. LOL 

I just saw him tonight and he is HUGE! He looks like he is close to Harleigh in height... and she isn't exactly small :shocked: Anyways, I'm getting him tomorrow and will have him until Sunday afternoon probably. I'm sure Harleigh will be less than thrilled to have to "share" everyone... she's a bit on the spoiled side :wink:

For those who forgot... this is what he looked like at Thanksgiving! He has grown SO much since then... there shall be pictures to come this weekend as well. Of course! :biggrin:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, nothing reverses puppy fever like... a puppy. LOL. Good luck with him! He's a cutie.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Good lucky!!!


MAN...I must have a permanent case of puppy fever(or like my 2nd Mom said...my nurturing instinct is REALLY high) cause even with Keeva(12 weeks old, and all 4 other dogs) I **STILL** have puppy fever!!!HAHAHAHAHA:rofl:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine is a full blown addiction. Hasn't stopped in over 20 years and we currently have 7 dogs. 2 six month olds and a 1 year old. Can't get enough.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I've had the taste of owning two dogs since my brother moved in with us, and I must say I LOVE it. I can't imagine I will ever not own two dogs now. The thing is, I know it's been easy because Ozzy (my brothers border collie x staffy) is about 9 years old, so he is pretty lazy and chilled out. He plays with Duke, but otherwise he's happy just to lay about in the room we're in, occasionally running over for a quick pat. Duke is a SUPER jealous dog, and he's lucky Ozzy is so laid back, or they would probably fight a lot. For example, if I call Ozzy or if Ozzy comes to me or Steven for a pat, Duke will rush over and pretty much barge his way through, so that you can't reach Ozzy anymore. We're trying to teach him that this is not ok, and that he wont get attention when he does it, but he still does it all the time. He will also climb over (read: step on) Ozzy to get to us, if Ozzy is laying in front of the couch in front of us... silly jealous only child :tongue:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> Mine is a full blown addiction. Hasn't stopped in over 20 years and we currently have 7 dogs. 2 six month olds and a 1 year old. Can't get enough.


THAT must be what mine is!:thumb: Now if I admit that does that mean I can live with it and be happy with my addiction or does that mean that it is the first step on the road to recovery?!?!?! LOL :laugh:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't believe there is recovery once you have entered multiple dog ownership. Sadly it seems to be a downhill slide we started with just two now 7 plus! Also, just for variety we petsit that way we can play with pugs, BC, pits, Great Danes, St.Bernards, and chi's. Sadly the children have contracted this same addiction - I wonder if it is genetic?:smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> I don't believe there is recovery once you have entered multiple dog ownership. Sadly it seems to be a downhill slide we started with just two now 7 plus! Also, just for variety we petsit that way we can play with pugs, BC, pits, Great Danes, St.Bernards, and chi's. Sadly the children have contracted this same addiction - I wonder if it is genetic?:smile:


Ok, now I can breath...didnt want to think it would go away!!LOL :laugh:

And dont forget a little Mini Doxie!!!

And hahahaha....I think it might be!!:thumb: 
Seeing as how my Mum would come home as a kid with a dog who had "Just followed her home!!:shocked:"........never mind the fact that she ALWAYS had a rope in her backpack....unless it was around said dog's neck!!HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA:rofl:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I clearly have "dog" fever but not puppy fever. I want every old dog I see. And they can be just as exhausting in their own way as puppies. I'm cwazy.....hwell:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My parents foster but have stubbornly stuck to one cat. I am the crazy one in the family..


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> My parents foster but have stubbornly stuck to one cat. I am the crazy one in the family..


HAHHA:tongue:

My in-laws havent ever had an indoor dog(till they got their devil of a min-pin 1.5 years ago)....and here their oldest and I sit with 5 dogs and 2 cats sprawled around on the furniture with us!LOL :lol:


Oh and my Mum is gunning for HER 2nd Frenchie.....their 3rd.....but that wont happen till my sister moves out, so probably a 18 months or so!:thumb:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

i agree with it being genetic! Growing up we always had 7-10 dogs. Sadly, my parents never kept anything except one poodle i think. and they were back yard breeders :/ I'm glad i didnt pick up on that part! I believe pets should be fixed and not bred. And i believe they last a life time. not two years. But i have a boyfriend that drew the limit on one rat, two dogs... lol if not for him i would rescue everything!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> Yeah, nothing reverses puppy fever like... a puppy. LOL. Good luck with him! He's a cutie.


Not in all cases... Hahaha. I have never had a "bad" puppy. Maybe I have just been extraordinarily lucky! Having Buck as a baby made me want to have another one. Even in the midst of the whole ... two weeks... it took me to housebreak him. Hmmm.. Well, maybe a NORMAL pup would cure it. Looking back, Buck was extremely easy. But, in any case, having a puppy made me want to ALWAYS have a puppy in the house. The only part I dislike about having a puppy is the time limit you have on being away from home. I really dislike this terrible twos stage Buck is in right now. I think I am like Abi. I was looking into getting a dane pup when Buck was only 5 months old.

And that last picture of him looking up is SO freaking cute!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Makovach said:


> i agree with it being genetic! Growing up we always had 7-10 dogs. Sadly, my parents never kept anything except one poodle i think. and they were back yard breeders :/ I'm glad i didnt pick up on that part! I believe pets should be fixed and not bred. And i believe they last a life time. not two years. But i have a boyfriend that drew the limit on one rat, two dogs... lol if not for him i would rescue everything!


My boys are both intact. I don't find anything wrong with it. They will not, however, be bred. I just feel that there are so many pros and cons to both neutering and leaving them intact that I choose to just leave them intact. Of course, they never go outside without us and it does require a more watchful eye, but, when trained right, even a male around a female is completely controllable. Neither should be allowed to be off leash around each other (I, personally, like Linsey's two door policy) but a male can (and should) be trained to come back to you in the presence of an in heat female just in case the two were ever to cross paths. 

I agree with you on everything else though! A dog is a 15 year (give or take a few) commitment. If you can't handle that... get a goldfish. And my hubby has yet to draw the line... We currently have two dogs, two green tree frogs, and three rat girls. We almost added another a few hours ago but I just don't want to keep getting up to four rats. I love them, but we don't have the space. We are mutually setting the rat limit to three for now and when the older girl goes it will be just two.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah puppy fever, something that I suffer from but the SO does not, thats more dog fever.

I got in yesterday after walking the terrible twosome to fine the laptop open on the rescue page of our local shelter, and a conversation about taking in a 5 yo male rotti!!!! Nobel thought but might not be the best time.

I have to say though owning a dog and a puppy is definitely more than twice the work of owning one puppy (just in-case that helps anyone). I am hoping that two dogs are easier )


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have 2 puupies right now with Lola at 8 months old and Buster 3 months old. Buster did add a lot more work than I was expecting just because I now know that Lola was an incredibly good, easy puppy! Even with the loss of sleep and extra work I am still reminding myself that when Lola's breeder has another litter in a few days that I WILL NOT GET ONE!!! I know that 3 is way more work than I want to put in because I have had 3 in the past. It is just so easy when looking at puppy faces to forget all that.


----------

